# Microscaping



## cbaum86 (28 Jan 2020)

My MiniCompeteTank had been sat empty for ages so decided just to use a few moss off cuts to have a play.

First time I've smashed up lava rock. I thought it would be much more brittle than it turned out to be; ended up needing a chisel and hefty hammer and a fair bit of gusto!

We shall see how long it lasts. Not sure how much luck I'll have with the fissidens and riccardia without CO2.


----------



## zozo (28 Jan 2020)

Fissidens shouldn't be a problem.  I'm growing for many years in low energy tanks without any issues.


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2020)

Nice, liking the scale you have achieved from the Lava Rock. 
I have lost the outlet strainer. And and the shrimp are funny to watch going in and out of the outflow. Need to DIY a new one.


----------



## cbaum86 (29 Jan 2020)

Gill said:


> Nice, liking the scale you have achieved from the Lava Rock.



Thank you.



Gill said:


> And and the shrimp are funny to watch going in and out of the outflow



Anything for a bit of excitement.



Gill said:


> I have lost the outlet strainer



I think that's the biggest downside of the tank that if anything breaks you're a bit stuffed as getting spares isn't exactly fast or cost effective with postage. My pump broke yesterday, all of a sudden just stopped. Taken apart and cleaned but no joy. I cannot find one with the same flow (110 l/h) in the UK so tried the next best I could find (180l/h) well, it was like a fountain, water everywhere! So the new pump is now running with the outflow stuffed with coarse foam just to keep some circulation but I think I'll have to order one from over yonder.


----------



## Gill (29 Jan 2020)

cbaum86 said:


> I think that's the biggest downside of the tank that if anything breaks you're a bit stuffed as getting spares isn't exactly fast or cost effective with postage. My pump broke yesterday, all of a sudden just stopped. Taken apart and cleaned but no joy. I cannot find one with the same flow (110 l/h) in the UK so tried the next best I could find (180l/h) well, it was like a fountain, water everywhere! So the new pump is now running with the outflow stuffed with coarse foam just to keep some circulation but I think I'll have to order one from over yonder.



Yeah the Pumps can be hard to find. Although I like that most of the USB ones have an adjustable flow rate on the side using a dial. 
I made a DIY strainer from a piece of plastic casing. It works for now, but will see if there are any Lego pieces that may work to solve the issue.


----------



## Gill (2 Feb 2020)

Is this the one you bought
>> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Pet...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982


----------



## cbaum86 (3 Feb 2020)

Gill said:


> Is this the one you bought



No. That listing is a bit confusing the photos and the description don't seem to match though. The description says it's 12V but the photo shows a 5V sticker on it. Also the dimensions in the description look to be double those of the original pump but in the photo it looks much smaller.

I ended up buying another pump yesterday with an adjustable slider on it which is now working much better. The original replacement was on Ebay and the listing no longer exists but this is the new one I bought:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07TW39QXP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It's on pretty much the lowest setting and it does seem a little noisier that the oem one but at least I don't have a geyser blowing out the top of the tank now.


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2020)

cbaum86 said:


> No. That listing is a bit confusing the photos and the description don't seem to match though. The description says it's 12V but the photo shows a 5V sticker on it. Also the dimensions in the description look to be double those of the original pump but in the photo it looks much smaller.
> 
> I ended up buying another pump yesterday with an adjustable slider on it which is now working much better. The original replacement was on Ebay and the listing no longer exists but this is the new one I bought:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07TW39QXP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> It's on pretty much the lowest setting and it does seem a little noisier that the oem one but at least I don't have a geyser blowing out the top of the tank now.




Good Choice, I Don't use Amazon, as you can't link it to any reward card schemes. 
The LED Laptop Lights in Poundland work on these tanks, using the USB outlet ports on the LED light. And I am using one to light the back of the tank, where I have a Gap between the Rocks.


----------

